

How Software Companies Die (1997) - bhaisaab
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~chuck/jokepg/joke_19970213_01.txt

======
ericingram
It is rare for an engineering founder to assert leadership for an extended
period of time, but when it happens, amazing things can follow. Microsoft,
Oracle, Facebook, Github, SAP all come to mind.

------
dk8996
Today, HN has been full of stories that make me sad about being a software
guy. Maybe the only way is to work in early stage startups, moving on after
the managers roll in and your day is full of meetings about new
reorganization.

------
yuhong
I hope other board of directors will learn from Marissa Mayer being hired as
the CEO of Yahoo.

